

Diginotar Hacked by Black.Spook and Iranian Hackers - stingraycharles
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002228.html

======
eonwe
I am sort of surprised that there haven't been more of these attacks (I only
know of handful) given how vulnerable certification chain is to attacks such
as these.

Even when the mistake is noticed, it will take time for browsers to update
their revocation lists. Do other browsers require the same heavy-weight
updating as Safari on OS X (Software update to Safari)?

